# 211K OTA Guide



## quarterwave (Nov 21, 2009)

I have been using a 211k for about 2 years....I use the OTA channels through the 211k occaisionally. Now that I have the external HD for DVR function, I would like to use the OTA more. I have never had program guide info for the OTA channels. I always just assumed that becasue it was OTA, and not coming over the dish (I do not subscribe to locals) it was not available.

Last week I was flipping channels in the guide and noticed that there was OTA info in there....I thought, GREAT! They finally added that. 

The next day it was gone again. 

Is there something I can do to get it back? Now that I know it can work...I want it back. Makes recording so much easier.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The program guide for OTA locals is only available when you subscribe to the locals provided by us. If you were able to get it for a day, it was probably an anomaly. The guide information is streamed with the satellite signal. I apologize for this inconvenience. Thanks.


----------



## quarterwave (Nov 21, 2009)

Good to know. I know guide info is sent by the stations, but apparently this receiver cannot interpret it, and I can understand that. 

Thanks.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish never used info sent from networks but by in independent supplier.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ROVI is the provider of EPG data for sat and cable companies.


----------

